
The US is 'looking at' banning TikTok and other Chinese social media apps - gdeglin
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/07/tech/us-tiktok-ban/index.html
======
olliej
I’m unsure how they can do this without falling afoul of things like the first
amendment? Short of having an import ban maybe?

But how would that apply to the app stores? They have non-US customers wanting
non US sanctioned businesses?

Obviously they could terminate individual corps them if they broke criminal
laws, but the reality is that almost anything that tiktok’s surveillance has
done has been done by the US social networks at this point as well.

------
exabrial
Has Apple investigated them for the clipboard thing? Or did that turn out to
be a hoax?

~~~
kanox
Turned out to be something that is common to many other apps.

------
kanox
This is nothing but anti-chinese hysteria.

~~~
Can_Not
Maybe OP or other users are hopping aboard a hysteria train, but as a
presumably Stallmanist community we should be heavily concerned about the
closed source data siphoning software of our geographic and ideological
rivals.

China is just as right to be concerned about our companies being NSA backdoors
as we are worried about TikTok.

------
NN88
Is this legal?

~~~
fatjokes
"I will make it legal." \-- Senator Palpatine

Sorry, in all seriousness though, I'm sure there's a legal pathway for any
action the gov't wishes to take here [1].

[1]
[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2203713](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2203713)

------
quotz
About time

------
throwaway2991a
Anti-Chinese hysteria plain and simple. After all, it’s not like China has not
banned or restricted American social media apps.

------
pl0x
This must be done in the interest of national security.

